# How do I get a cork out??



## Newtoit (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas on how to get a cork out of a bottle?? It's seems they all forgot the cork screw and just pushed them into the bottles or they were too drunk to figure out how to use it.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Feb 12, 2012)

If memory serves me right, pour some ammonia into the bottle, just enough so the cork will float.  Leave it a few days, and the cork should be soft and crumbly and will come out.


----------



## carling (Feb 12, 2012)

I just jab it into little pieces with a coat hanger and shake'em out.


----------



## Newtoit (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks. I was trying to stab it to pieces with a piece of wire but was afraid of scratching the bottle. It seems every bottle has an annoying cork in it. I'll try the caustic chemical route, might be easier.
 Thanks
 Debbie


----------



## madman (Feb 12, 2012)

JUST LEAVE IT IN THERE OR .....


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's a neat little trick I learned... Take a plastic grocery bag, twist it up and insert it into the bottle.  Once the bag is in, turn the bottle over so that the cork falls towards the mouth of the bottle.  Next, blow into the bag and inflate it, twist it to keep the bag inflated and then quickly pull it out.  Sometimes a little water helps.  With practice you'll be popping corks out of bottles with ease and winning barroom bets!  Go ahead, grab an empty wine bottle and a cork and give it a try.


----------



## Newtoit (Feb 13, 2012)

Great idea!!! Might not have to pay for beer on Friday nights at the bar.
 Thanks
 Debbie


----------



## LC (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is a video showing what wolffbp is instructing to do with a plastic bag .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL1ovAYtKuQ


----------



## Newtoit (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks LC. It really is a neat trick.
 Debbie


----------



## LC (Feb 13, 2012)

You are quite welcome Debbie .


----------



## T D (Feb 13, 2012)

ok, I'm sitting here with a med in my mind.  HOW THE HECK are you gonna feed a grocery bag into the bottle??  Pretty cool trick!


----------



## LC (Feb 13, 2012)

Believe it or not  the idea of usinf it on small meds just came to mind . Indeed you may not get a plastic into a small med , but it works fine for the larger ones . Then too , maybe if one used a smaller plastic bag , and use something to push it through the opening it may work anyway .


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 13, 2012)

Yup, that's how ya do it.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Feb 14, 2012)

Myself I would have left the cork in it. The cork was original to the bottle, therefore it was  part of .  Just my opinion,  Randy


----------



## epackage (Feb 14, 2012)

You can do this with a handkerchief as well....


----------



## blade (Feb 22, 2012)

Or a rubber ![]


----------

